

Ask HN: What practical steps have you taken against SOPA? - seagreen

I thought it would be useful to have a place to discuss strategy without it devolving into an argument about political theory.<p>Obviously this has very little to do with intellectual curiosity, so if you don't believe it belongs on HN let me know.
======
ggchappell
> I thought it would be useful to have a place to discuss strategy ....

Strategy for what?

To prevent it from passing, publicity and writing congressmen would seem to be
the thing to do.

What to do if it passes is rather trickier.

And then there is what to do if it fails. It has been suggested that SOPA is
actually designed to fail, but in the process to shift the Overton Window [1],
so that previously unacceptable legislation becomes politically feasible. How
to deal with a changed political climate, is also tricky.

> Obviously this has very little to do with intellectual curiosity, so if you
> don't believe it belongs on HN let me know.

Well, it certain has more to do with intellectual curiosity than the endless
articles on angel investors. I think the problem with political stuff is more
that it tends to produce polarized, community-wrecking discussions. Will this
topic do that? I don't know, but I think it's worth a shot.

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overton_window>

~~~
CWuestefeld
_To prevent it from passing, publicity and writing congressmen would seem to
be the thing to do._

There's such a mountain of documentation supporting the fact that SOPA is a
terrible idea, that it must be true that politicians simply don't care how bad
it is. If so, then publicizing the facts will have little impact.

Instead, I'd say that the best strategy is to more directly threaten their
livelihood: out them personally for being the idiots responsible. Don't
publicize information about SOPA _per se_ , but make sure that any Google
searches for any of its supporters will show that this person is the one to
blame.

~~~
pasbesoin
If you look outside the tech sphere, you'll find remarkably little reporting
and communication on it.

Notwithstanding, I agree with your point that the real end to this would/will
be the impending demise of the careers of the sponsors of such legislation,
both public and private.

------
mcarrano
I have emailed, wrote a letter and called my congressman. I also made sure to
let them know that I will be a first time voter in the upcoming election.

I am not sure what else I can do. I definitely do not want to see SOPA / PIPA
or anything of the like to pass.

~~~
seagreen
Recruiting other people is always a good next step. Talking to friends is the
simplest way to do it. I'd also posting about SOPA on FB/Twitter/etc. This
article might be good to link to, though it's a little too long:

The Definitive Post On Why SOPA And Protect IP Are Bad, Bad Ideas
[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111122/04254316872/defini...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111122/04254316872/definitive-
post-why-sopa-protect-ip-are-bad-bad-ideas.shtml)

------
pasbesoin
I wrote a succinct expression of my position and reasons therefore and then
faxed it to my Congressmen (both House and Senate). Note that this was not a
"form" letter but something into which I put some significant thought and
effort. I understand that that makes a big difference in the impression that a
communication makes with them.

My knowledge may be a bit outdated, but my understanding is that a (cogent)
personal letter carries more weight than emails or calls -- not that the
latter are without value. And I've used faxing a few times to ensure that such
letters reach their destination in a timely manner.

Since my phone landline is acting up at the moment (thanks, AT&T), I availed
myself of YC's HelloFax (<https://www.hellofax.com/>). It was quick and
painless and worked flawlessly.

Plus, they have a "free" level that gives you 5 pages for free -- depending on
your rhetoric, enough to fax at least one member of Congress. (I signed up for
their basic paid level, both out of thanks and because the product proved so
easy and useful.)

P.S. HelloFax people, if you read this: While I'm not overly paranoid, I'd
prefer to keep my identity separate from this pseudonym, in public
communication. Thanks.

Also, it should be apparent that I have no personal nor financial connection
with HelloFax. I'm just a (new) happy user.

